# Mounting blu-ray Input/output error



## lunitin (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello, 

I've got a SATA Pioneer BDR-205 in a USB enclosure plugged into a system running FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE-p3. 

I burn an iso with 
`# cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 file.iso`


After the burn, if I try to mount the disc:
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt/blu`

```
mount_cd9660: /dev/cd0: Input/output error
```


I can read and use this disc under Windows without any problem. What do I need to do to make it readable from FreeBSD?


----------



## lunitin (Jul 15, 2010)

There is an entry added to /var/log/messages when I try to mount


```
Jul 15 13:16:23 isengard kernel: g_vfs_done():cd0[READ(offset=32768, length=2048)]error = 5
```


----------



## richardpl (Jul 16, 2010)

There are other file systems, cd9660 is just one of the many.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you eject and reinsert the disk before mounting it?


----------



## mky (Jul 17, 2010)

Try mount disc using UDF fs:
[CMD=""]mount -t udf /dev/cd0 /mnt/blu[/CMD]


----------



## lunitin (Jul 19, 2010)

*Follow-up*

Hey Guys, 

Thanks for your tips, but I realized that I did something to this particular disc that may cause the issue. At one point I had this burner and medium plugged into windows 7, and it asked me if I wanted to format the medium and I said yes. 

I discovered this when I tried to use a brand new disc, and I can't even format it or blank it from Freebsd:


`# isengard# cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 -format`


```
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a79 (i386-unknown-freebsd8.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
scsidev: '0,0,0'
scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
SCSI buffer size: 65536
atapi: 0
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
Version        : 0
Response Format: 2
Capabilities   :
Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '
Identifikation : 'BD-RW   BDR-205 '
Revision       : '1.04'
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.
Current: BD-RE
Profile: BD-RE (current)
Profile: BD-R random recording
Profile: BD-R sequential recording
Profile: BD-ROM
Profile: DVD+R/DL
Profile: DVD+RW
Profile: DVD+R
Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording
Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording
Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite
Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording
Profile: DVD-R sequential recording
Profile: DVD-RAM
Profile: Removable Disk
Profile: DVD-ROM
Profile: CD-RW
Profile: CD-R
Profile: CD-ROM
Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 BD-RE driver (mmc_bdre).
Driver flags   : NO-CD BD MMC-3 BURNFREE
Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP
Drive buf size : 1572864 = 1536 KB
cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer.
cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.
Current Secsize: 2048

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type
    12219392            20480         0x00  Unformated or Blank Media
    11826176            12288         0x00  Reserved (0)
    11826176            12288         0x30  Reserved (0)
    11564032            20480         0x30  Reserved (0)
    12088320             4096         0x30  Reserved (0)
    12219392             2048         0x31  Reserved (0)
Format was needed.
Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 2 in real FORMAT mode for single session.
Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.
Formatting media
cdrecord: Input/output error. format unit: scsi sendcmd: retryable error
CDB:  04 11 00 00 00 00
status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 26 00 00 89 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00
Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
Sense Code: 0x26 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in parameter list) Fru 0x0
Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to data part, bit ptr 1 (valid) field ptr 8
resid: 12
cmd finished after 0.009s timeout 5300s
cdrecord: Cannot format medium.
isengard#
```

Blank says it must be formatted and throws the same error

`# isengard# cdrecord -v dev=0,0,0 blank=all`

```
Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a79 (i386-unknown-freebsd8.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
scsidev: '0,0,0'
scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
SCSI buffer size: 65536
atapi: 0
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
Version        : 0
Response Format: 2
Capabilities   :
Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '
Identifikation : 'BD-RW   BDR-205 '
Revision       : '1.04'
Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.
Current: BD-RE
Profile: BD-RE (current)
Profile: BD-R random recording
Profile: BD-R sequential recording
Profile: BD-ROM
Profile: DVD+R/DL
Profile: DVD+RW
Profile: DVD+R
Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording
Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording
Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite
Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording
Profile: DVD-R sequential recording
Profile: DVD-RAM
Profile: Removable Disk
Profile: DVD-ROM
Profile: CD-RW
Profile: CD-R
Profile: CD-ROM
Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 BD-RE driver (mmc_bdre).
Driver flags   : NO-CD BD MMC-3 BURNFREE
Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP
Drive buf size : 1572864 = 1536 KB
cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer.
cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.
Current Secsize: 2048

    Capacity  Blklen/Sparesz.  Format-type  Type
    12219392            20480         0x00  Unformated or Blank Media
    11826176            12288         0x00  Reserved (0)
    11826176            12288         0x30  Reserved (0)
    11564032            20480         0x30  Reserved (0)
    12088320             4096         0x30  Reserved (0)
    12219392             2048         0x31  Reserved (0)
Format was needed.
Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 2 in real FORMAT mode for single session.
Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.
Formatting media
cdrecord: Input/output error. format unit: scsi sendcmd: retryable error
CDB:  04 11 00 00 00 00
status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 26 00 00 89 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00
Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
Sense Code: 0x26 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in parameter list) Fru 0x0
Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to data part, bit ptr 1 (valid) field ptr 8
resid: 12
cmd finished after 0.009s timeout 5300s
cdrecord: Cannot format medium.
isengard#
```

Any ides on what I can do to get this to format? I don't understand this error.


Also, I can't seem to mount the formatted-on-windows-burned-on-freebsd disc as cd9960 or udf. Is there any way query what the file system is on a disc? 

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2010)

*Info*

lunitin, I read some where that bsd does not support the latest udf file system that is used in windows install dvd's.

This would also account for the reason i cannot boot a headless virtualbox to windows7 either.

If someone knows differently then i would love to hear there ideas on mounting a windows7 install dvd to freebsd.

I too can read the disk in windows and also if i boot up the normal virtualbox gui it mounts ok... but not from the headless installer.


----------

